# I have become a hudge fan of Pierre de la Rue, recentely more so than ever, here why?



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

*The 2o18 nnaxos released of his magnificats double cds wow, vive Viiva Voce ,support your local polyphony ensemble, good work guuys...montreal brewed cds & ensemble of franco-flemish godz.

Than i start listening more and more to what i had capella prathensis ensemble and ect,musica ficta, Brabant Ensemble graindellavoix, had a cd whit pierre de la rue too, he is a key composer, in french = un compositeur phare a la renaissance franco-flamande, de la Bourgonnde(Bkingdom of Burgundy)..

2018 mark the 500th anniversary of this master this is why new relleased pop up.
I admit i like renaissance better than any era, espâcially 17 16 annd 15 century, but all of this you, probably noticed*

Goodnight folks , perhaps i will do a marathon of my works of Pierre de la Rue tonight,, since im not tired, insomnia kick in, the body feel exausted, tthhe brain feel cerebral energgic.

:tiphat:


----------



## Ivan Smith (Jun 11, 2018)

Nice .


----------



## Mandryka (Feb 22, 2013)

deprofundis said:


> *The 2o18 nnaxos released of his magnificats double cds wow, vive Viiva Voce ,support your local polyphony ensemble, good work guuys...montreal brewed cds & ensemble of franco-flemish godz.
> 
> Than i start listening more and more to what i had capella prathensis ensemble and ect,musica ficta, Brabant Ensemble graindellavoix, had a cd whit pierre de la rue too, he is a key composer, in french = un compositeur phare a la renaissance franco-flamande, de la Bourgonnde(Bkingdom of Burgundy)..
> 
> ...


Yes that Magnificat cycle is fabulous, I hope that they'll record the Gombert magnificats, they're not well served on record at the moment.


----------



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

* I hope that they'll record the Gombert magnificats, they're not well served on record at the moment. 
*
Dear *Mandryka* i just order the:GOMBERT MAGNIFICAT 1-4 & 5-8 , from Tallis Scholars, you dont like em? or never heard them, im aware Tallis scholars has there sound, ssome like it some dont it dosen't make concensius.But your wright i love to see VIVA VOVE
do a complete Gombert magnificatdouble cds, there are so talented.


----------



## Mandryka (Feb 22, 2013)

deprofundis said:


> * I hope that they'll record the Gombert magnificats, they're not well served on record at the moment.
> *
> Dear *Mandryka* i just order the:GOMBERT MAGNIFICAT 1-4 & 5-8 , from Tallis Scholars, you dont like em? or never heard them, im aware Tallis scholars has there sound, ssome like it some dont it dosen't make concensius.But your wright i love to see VIVA VOVE
> do a complete Gombert magnificatdouble cds, there are so talented.


I have the recording but so far it has eluded me I'm afraid, and I've tried several times. If you find it's worthwhile post and I hopefully will feel inspired enough to dig it out.


----------

